
What will be important when you choose a pcb manufacturer - pcbway
Hello everyone, I&#x27;m the COO in PCBWay company.
Recently we are improving our service,
No matter whether we ever cooperation or not, I sincerely hope you can give us some meaningful suggestions.<p>1. If you have bought our board, any suggestions for our boards?
2. If you bought from other place, where interest you?<p>For example: The premise here is of acceptable quality<p>Board price?
Delivery  Time?
PCB file format compatibility?
The shipping ways and freight?
Whether it is a professional factory?
Payment ways?
Transaction security?
Promotions?
After-sale guarantee?
communication?
Third-party certification, such as?<p>Finally, if there is something wrong with boards or service, please contact official  PCBWay website, by the way, do you suggest pcb Assembly company?
Thank you very much for your support.
======
pcbway
[http://www.pcbway.com/hh](http://www.pcbway.com/hh)

